

Songkick (YC summer 07) Launches “Alexa For Bands” - jasonlbaptiste
http://www.techcrunch.com/2008/03/15/songkick-launches-alexa-for-bands/

======
mattmaroon
Pretty sweet idea. This startup keeps finding innovative, non-copyright-
infringing ways to make money off of music on the web.

------
eusman
"So does that mean it may not be accurate? “Alexa for bands”."

I am continuesly impressed by the comments at TC!

------
jasonlbaptiste
wow, this is insanely cool. Probably my favorite new YC startup out of the
batch.

~~~
ian
Thanks Jason! We're actually from last summer's batch.

Shameless plug...

Digg: <http://digg.com/gadgets/See_your_favorite_bands_fight_2> Reddit:
<http://reddit.com/info/6c7n2/comments/>

~~~
jasonlbaptiste
no problem Ian, I love anything to do with music on the web. I'm hoping I find
some great new music on it, like I often find new sites through alexa. Have
you talked with the guys at grooveshark? I can put you in touch, might be some
good synergies.

-j

~~~
ian
Hey Jason, let me know if you find any new bands/shows using Battle of the
Bands or if you have any feedback on how we could make it better. I'm already
speaking with the guys at Grooveshark but thanks for the offer.

Would anybody here be interested in accessing the Songkick Ranking data? Given
it's an index of the hottest bands on the web it could be used for other
purposes - for example web radio for the week's hottest artists.

~~~
jasonlbaptiste
for sure Ian. Best of luck with the launch. Glad you're connecting up with the
grooveshark guys. talk soon.

------
whacked_new
Were the launches of Songkick and Dropbox scheduled deliberately to be close
to demo day, for PR reasons?

~~~
ian
No. Our main launch (coming next week...) was scheduled around South by
Southwest - it's perfect for us - a mix of live music and technology.

